# Government MPGE by model



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

In case this may be of interest:

https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/PowerSearch.do? action=noform&range=0&year1=2021&year2=2023&vtype=Electric&mclass=Sport+Utility+Vehicles&srchtyp=evSelect&sortBy=Rng&pageno=1&rowLimit=50






.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Joe90 said:


> In case this may be of interest:
> 
> https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/PowerSearch.do? action=noform&range=0&year1=2021&year2=2023&vtype=Electric&mclass=Sport+Utility+Vehicles&srchtyp=evSelect&sortBy=Rng&pageno=1&rowLimit=50
> 
> ...


Looks to be limited to SUVs only. You can modify the filter on the right side. Here’s one for all EVs from 2018-now





__





Fuel Economy of Electric Vehicles


Fuel economy of the . 1984 to present Buyer's Guide to Fuel Efficient Cars and Trucks. Estimates of gas mileage, greenhouse gas emissions, safety ratings, and air pollution ratings for new and used cars and trucks.




www.fueleconomy.gov


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Thanks.


----------

